# Who fishing this weekend



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Alright folks who is going to get some fishing in before the fireworks and maybe have their own fishing fireworks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*yOU HAVE THE ODDS IN YOUR FAVOR*

Looks like it's gonna be all you cocoflea. I myself like those odds 
Hope you limit out.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Some of us in between you two guys (geographically)  are hitting the shore too!


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Just got back from the south shore of LI. Saw 8 stripers bet 32-44#'s. Chunking from surf. Reports of a 52#er caught this morning. I'll be back out there saturday night.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know the weekend just started but I had to let everyone know the Blues and stripers are keeping me busy will give you more details on Monday

Thight lines to all!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings cocoflea!

Sounds like you have some serious catching-up to do... Don't forget to take plenty of pics and post your results!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok short story 3 days fishings 2 bass and 10 blues no bragging size,but there is life at cumming beach


----------

